# Sicura/sorna Pics Please



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

heres a thread to post pics of Sicura/Sorna watches thats you own/or have owned.

2 of these at the mo










sold










sold










sold










sold


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

sold










sold










sold










thats about it for now but no doubt there will be more coming my way soon


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Would it be fair to say that you're obsessed by that brand?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

shadowninja said:


> Would it be fair to say that you're obsessed by that brand?


Not obsessed I like them a lot as I can buy a few more of these than I can Breitlings but that will change soon when I add a few more High End watches to my collection including 4 Breitlings 2 Omegas and a few Mid Range watches as well


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

It wasn't a criticism. 

I still wear the one I bought off you (the last one). In fact, I was changing a strap on it this morning.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

shadowninja said:


> It wasn't a criticism.
> 
> I still wear the one I bought off you (the last one). In fact, I was changing a strap on it this morning.


I know its fine mate I am always defending myself from my wife saying i am obsessed 

If you ever want to sell that one I will buy it back as I liked that the most,I love the chronos though and wish I had not sold the two register chrono I want that back as well.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, it is nice. I like the functionality of it - 60 minute bezel plus world time. Am not such a fan of chronographs, though, as I never seem to use such functions.

Oh, the missing city is Saigon, I think!! That helps to date the watch as early 70s. Research suggests that Saigon was renamed Ho Chi Minh in 1976.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I had this one a while back:

Sicura Chrono-computer



















And I also have one of these, a Cordura Seagull which appears to share the caseback and movements with Sicura










Mark


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Interesting. The Cordura looks like it has the same minute and hour hands as mine.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes, I think they were part of the same company. Here is a Q&D of the caseback which is the same as the Sicuras










Mark


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Same as mine, bar "Sicura"!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Here are 2 pics of the movement. They are the same pic, but one is a close up crop. As you can see, it is a Sicura movement



















Mark


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Most hand wind sicuras use EB movments and the autos use rhondas,I think they are underated personaly and I like them but its all down to personal choice


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

This is Marine Star diver I have and its the same back as the Sicuras and rondamatic movement


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorna world time chrono bought from Roy some years back, still one of my favorites 










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got this but it needs to go to Steve Burrage for some TLC as although the crown winds it never winds up 

*Sorna Bullshead 17 Jewel pin-pallet, c 1970`s *


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

inskip75 said:


> This is Marine Star diver I have and its the same back as the Sicuras and rondamatic movement


I just bought my wife and I exactly the same watches the male is at SB right now I always wanted amtching watches



mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got this but it needs to go to Steve Burrage for some TLC as although the crown winds it never winds up
> 
> *Sorna Bullshead 17 Jewel pin-pallet, c 1970`s *


Really like that mac


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

just found this ist is italian but wow what a lot of Sicuras


----------



## bdc (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm surprised that there are no pics of the Sorna alarm watches so I'll try to take one of my watch tonight and post it asap.(Or don't alarm watches count?)


----------



## bdc (Jan 15, 2008)

Blast!

The camera batteries need recharging so I've cheated and taken a picture from a web site.

A real old-fashiones 70's looking alarm watch.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

everything counts mate post em away


----------



## bdc (Jan 15, 2008)

Clearly I haven't got the hang of this picture posting lark.

That was suposed to be a picture, not a link.

Never mind I'll go and reread the guidance notes.


----------



## bdc (Jan 15, 2008)

It has taken me so long to master the art of posting pictures everyone has probably forgotten about this thread but I finally manage to post a picture of the Sorna Alarm watch.

A modern reissue of the 70's model which is part of my growing collection of mechanical alarms.


----------

